# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Cái nhìn đầu tiên về Bridge không dây ASUS EA-AC87

## Duyvn

Được trình làng tại CES 2015 hồi đầu tháng 1, bộ bắt cầu (Bridge) không dây EA-AC87 hiện đã được bán ra, cho phép bạn có thể bắt cầu một kết nối Gigabit Ethernet có dây tới cục phát WiFi với tốc độ truyền tải không dây chuẩn AC1800 thông qua 4 anten (4x4 MIMO). Thiết bị này sẽ là giải pháp hoàn hảo cho các hệ thống máy bàn nhỏ không thể gắn được một chiếc card WiFi chuẩn PCIe và đây là sẽ là một bước tiến vượt bậc về hiệu năng và khoảng cách phát sóng của một thiết bị Bridge không dây so với các giải pháp kết nối USB, và nhờ EA-AC87 mà tốc độ truyền tải mạng Internet thông qua dây cáp CAT5 có thể mở rộng cho nhiều thiết bị khác cùng kết nối dễ dàng và thuận tiện.


​
EA-AC87 có 2 chế độ làm việc:

Media Bridge: cung cấp sóng WiFi cho bất kỳ hệ thống mạng dây nào.Access Point: nâng cấp tốc độ truyền tải 5GHz cho bất kỳ bộ định tuyến hoặc hệ thống mạng
Ngoài ra, ASUS còn tích hợp thêm chức năng độc quyền AiRadar có tính năng điều hướng phát sóng giúp tăng cường tối đa tốc độ truyền tải và phạm vi phủ sóng lên đến 465m2.


*Đặc tả chi tiết của sản phẩm:*


​
*Gallery sản phẩm:*



​
Thông tin về sản phẩm các bạn có thể tham khảo tại đây.


_Nguồn: rog.asus.com_​

----------

